# Hawaiian Air sign up bonus - 50% of companion



## LisaRex (May 4, 2013)

My husband received an email inviting him to apply for the Hawaiian Air credit card.  If he applies before 5/31, he qualifies for 50% off a companion fare from NA to Hawaii.  Plus 35k sign-on bonus.  I'm assuming it's not targeted. 

https://www.applyonlinenow.com/USCC...count-With-This-Offer&RID=188325350&MID=97785


----------



## lynne (May 4, 2013)

LisaRex said:


> My husband received an email inviting him to apply for the Hawaiian Air credit card.  If he applies before 5/31, he qualifies for 50% off a companion fare from NA to Hawaii.  Plus 35k sign-on bonus.  I'm assuming it's not targeted.
> 
> https://www.applyonlinenow.com/USCC...count-With-This-Offer&RID=188325350&MID=97785



It's the small print you have to be careful with.  "50% off any FULL FARE".  Not such a great deal...


----------



## LisaRex (May 4, 2013)

lynne said:


> It's the small print you have to be careful with.  "50% off any FULL FARE".  Not such a great deal...



I'm confused.  I just searched JFK to OGG. There are three types of flights on HA: coach, coach plus, and First Class.  If I get 50% off any of these, it seems like a good deal to me.   

Or am I missing something obvious?


----------



## lynne (May 4, 2013)

LisaRex said:


> I'm confused.  I just searched JFK to OGG. There are three types of flights on HA: coach, coach plus, and First Class.  If I get 50% off any of these, it seems like a good deal to me.
> 
> Or am I missing something obvious?



"Visa Signature cardholders will receive a one-time 50% discount toward one published full coach round-trip fare for a companion, which does not include taxes, fees, or surcharges, with the purchase of one published full coach round-trip fare"

Usually a full coach fare is a non-restricted fare which is fully refundable.  Do the same search with the Refundable Fares Only box checked.


----------



## Stressy (May 5, 2013)

LisaRex said:


> I'm confused.  I just searched JFK to OGG. There are three types of flights on HA: coach, coach plus, and First Class.  If I get 50% off any of these, it seems like a good deal to me.
> 
> *Or am I missing something obvious*?



I don't think so. I had 25 % for 2 which I guess is equal to 50% off for 1. I caught a great sale and then applied the 25% off cert and I was in business for 2 r/t tickets for 736 total (but I'm coming from California) I then charged college tuition, got my 35K and obtained one more free ticket. We leave next month!

It works just like you think it does.


----------



## PearlCity (May 6, 2013)

Coach plus is the refundable fare.


----------



## Stressy (May 6, 2013)

To be clear. I didn't have to book full fare/refundable to use the certificate. I booked regular coach.


----------



## hntngfamly (May 7, 2013)

Several years ago, we had the Hawaiian Signature Visa (Bank of America). You only get the companion cert once. Canceled card. 
Applied for the Alaska Airlines Signature Visa (Bank of America)...Every year, you receive a $99 companion cert (+ fees $15ish?). We use this cert every year to fly to Hawaii from the Mainland...plus we received a one time 25,000 mile bonus. 
Also have the Delta American Express. This one gives a fees only companion cert every year BUT you can only use it in the Continental US...No going to Hawaii/Alaska. 
 Good luck figuring out what is best for your family. 
Chris

p.s. IF you are after Hawaiian miles, use the search bar that gives you 1 mile for every 3 searches...not alot, but it adds up!!!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 7, 2013)

I am hoping Hawaiian actually adds a flight from Denver to the West Coast, so we can fly Hawaiian again.  

Adding a flight to SJC or LAX, or wherever, makes it cost prohibitive for us.  We have combined a trip to Disneyland and Hawaii in the past, which worked well for us.  That was 2004.  Alaska has flights from DEN-SEA, and then on to Maui or Kauai.


----------



## california-bighorn (May 11, 2013)

*Not a fan of Hawaiian Air Visa*

I recently signed on with the B of A Hawaiian Airlines Visa and I was disappointed when I tried to book a flight using the 50% companion fare.  I had to try several difference days of travel to make it worthwhile.  When I would try to book two flights at the best on line price available, the total price was the same or sometimes more than price would have been taking that best price times two.  The reason given was "only one fare available at that price".  After a few days of trying several different combinations of dates on line and making a couple of phone calls, I did save a little, but not enough to where I will continue with this card.  For me, the best benefit of signing up was getting the one-time miles (30k ?) after spending something like $500 in 3 months or something like that.


----------



## LisaRex (May 11, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback; I appreciate it.  

Can I ask how far in advance you were trying to book your flights?


----------



## california-bighorn (May 11, 2013)

LisaRex said:


> Thanks for the feedback; I appreciate it.
> 
> Can I ask how far in advance you were trying to book your flights?



It was at least six months in advance.


----------

